# Access & MySQL ODBC Problem



## gEr|Steven (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin schon fast am verzeifeln habe hier 2 Rechner einmal mit Windows XP SP2 und einmal einen mit Windows XP SP1.

zum Problem:
Habe meine Tabellen in mySQL per ODBC in die Access Datenbank verknüpft wenn ich jetzt am Rechner mit WINXP SP1 Daten verändere ist alles OK.

Bloss wenn ich am rechner mit WinXP SP2 Daten verändere krieg ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Reservierter Fehler (-7776); es gibt keine Meldung für diesen Fehler.*


Sonst ist bei beiden Rechnern alles identisch ausser das Service Pack 2.. hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen hab schon stundenlang gegooglt aber nix gefunden ;(

danke für eure mithilfe!!

gruß
Steven


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. August 2005)

Hi, 

Hast du es schon mal probiert mit dem Abschalten der Firewall von SP2?


----------



## gEr|Steven (23. August 2005)

Firewall ist aus


----------



## Slizzzer (24. August 2005)

Moin!
Hab noch einmal gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:

http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas115297d34ea8de1d8862565c2007cc119&rs=110

Könnte also was mit der DSN zu tun haben. Lies mal durch und probiers aus.


----------



## gEr|Steven (24. August 2005)

hab schon anderweitig das problem gelöst

Office 2003 Installiert

wieder deinstalliert

dann gings auf einmal mit Access 2000 

Danke trotzdem!!


----------

